# YCV50 Blue is sick



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

The Traynor YCV50 Blue is sounding thin, weak, and tinny. Very metallic tone. Any ideas? 

Also - does this amp benefit from removing the stock tubes and replacing them with something else?

Thanks!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd for sure start with tubes before taking it to a tech - no biasing is required. Start with a fresh set of preamp tubes.

I just bought a YCV50 Black, same amp with very minor circuit tweaks. Mine certainly benefited from changing out the power tubes, going to JJ's gave the drive channel a little earlier crunch and the middiness JJ's are known for. I haven't done the preamp yet, but will as it's still not quite what I think it could be.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I switched tubes in mine but I can't remember to what. Sounds great. I also ditched the stock speaker for an Eminence, and generally use the extension cabinet as well. Don't put it against a wall, the back need to "breath".

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds like dying power tubes. Switch em pout, those have an auto biasing circuit so its easy.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

You have to be careful with calling these auto biasing amps, even if Traynor does. There is still an adjustment inside these amps to bias them if need be. What the circuit actually does is balance the current between the output tubes so tubes don't have to be matched well, but that is a different topic all together.


----------

